# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Hipnosis, Me Ayudais?

## J.D Origin

Me gustaría añadirle a mis espectáculos una parte de hipnosis.. Alguien sabe algún método para "Dormir" a alguien que sea sencillo?  :Confused:

----------


## Marvel

Aburriéndole mucho o dándole un somnífero... jajaja
Yo creo que esos temas son un poco como la PNL, que es más otro tipo de material diferente al que se trata por aquí.

Tengo material de ese tipo buscado por mi cuenta, ni siquiera se si es un buen libro pero es el que encontré. Quizás alguno por aquí de todas maneras pueda recomendar alguno.

----------


## J.D Origin

Has probado alguna técnica?

----------


## Marvel

Yo solo he aplicado algo de autohipnosis, y no es precisamente rápido, aparte de tampoco producir el efecto que buscas.

----------


## Coloclom

No hay demasiado en castellano sobre el tema.

Estás seguro de querer meter hipnosis en una actuación de magia?

----------


## EnriqueAG

Me parece muy interesante que tengas en mente incluir un poco de  Hipnosis en tu espectáculo. Al tratarse de un foro abierto, no puedo  entrar en detalles sobre las técnicas específicamente, pero procuraré  ayudarte de modo que tegas una concepción o idea mas o menos cercana en  el tema y puedas encaminarte de la mejor manera posible. 
Para producir un estado de trance rápidamente, entran en juego varios  factores y sobre todo la persona o sujeto hipnótico. Hay personas que  pueden entrar fácilmente en trance y otras que como es lógico  necesitarán de una sugestión previa al espectáculo. Las técnicas  regularmente utilizadas consisten en provocar un estado de Shock,  confusión o simplemente en romper patrones de comportamiento milésimas  de segundo antes de introducir el comando en la mente subconsciente del  individuo. 
Te sugiero que practiques el siguiente ejercicio para que tengas una idea objetiva de lo que estoy hablando:
Mientras conversas con alguien normalmente, mira con sorpresa cualquier  otro lugar. Quédate mirando varios segundos cualquier punto en concreto  como si tu atención estuviese absorbida por algo que nunca antes viste.  Notarás que por unos segundos, la persona que tienes en frente te mirará con cierta incertidumbre para posteriormente ingresar  en un estado de tal confusión, que su mente consciente queda anulada brévemente y su mente inconsciente queda totalmente  abierta a la sugestión u orden que desees implantarle. Si en esos precisos momentos le dices que _levante su brazo derecho y lo deje allí mientras vuelves, lo hará._ 
Ese es un ejemplo claro de como funciona el cerebro y como puedes  manejarlo durante un estado de trance "cotidiano". La confusión es una  de esas técnicas y es usada regularmente por hipnotizadores todo el  tiempo, sin necesidad de recurrir al ritual estereotipado de la Hipnosis  convencional. Podrás conseguir mucha información sobre el tema estudiando  PNL o Hipnosis diréctamente (Hay mucho material gratuito y de compra por la red). Lo que te recomiendo ampliamente es que como  siempre, le tomes mucha dedicación. La hipnosis requiere mucho estudio para aplicarse corréctamente y con efectividad; sin embargo es un arte verdaderamente maravilloso.

Saludos!

----------


## Ravenous

Y sobretodo, lo que requiere es un férreo sistema de valores morales, para no caer en la tentación de hacer tonterías.

----------


## EnriqueAG

Las palabras de *Ravenous* y el consejo que te ha dado, valen su peso en oro: la ética.

----------


## J.D Origin

Hago espectáculos de magia, no a gran escala, pero los hago. Y me gustaría simplemente conseguir dormir a alguien y si no es muy difícil pues que levante un brazo y una pierna.
Ayudadme, tengo un espectáculo pronto.

----------


## Ravenous

A ver, que me parece que estás un poco perdido con esto. La hipnosis no es un juguete de mago como una bolsa de cambio o así, que puedas comprarla, leer las instrucciones y ponerte en un escenario a hacer cosas.
No sé cuanto será ese pronto, pero como no sea más de seis meses, vas listo. No es sólo aprender, es practicar. Mucho. Y tener suerte. Sólo un pequeño porcentaje de gente es fácilmente hipnotizable. Y de esos, un porcentaje mucho menor puede llegar a hacer algo más que entrar en trance. Tienes que saber exactamente qué decir, qué hacer, cómo hablar (que es importantísimo. Tono, cadencia, volumen...), cómo moverte y cómo llevar al espectador. Puedes aprender los fundamentos de la hipnosis en dos tardes con un buen profesor. Pero eso no llega ni de lejos. Hace falta mucho trabajo y mucho ensayo para llegar a pensar siquiera meterlo en un show. Y practicar no es fácil. Primero, tus allegados no te tomarán en serio, con lo que no funcionará absolutamente nada con ellos (salvo que tengas suertecilla), y segundo, la mayoría de la gente tiene mucho reparo en ser hipnotizada o no cree en ello y se presta voluntaria para demostrar que es una patraña, con lo que tendrá una actitud negativa que será un muro muy difícil de derribar. Es decir, que la incidencia de éxitos al principio será de un 2% a lo sumo, lo que hace que no sea ni mucho menos bueno para un show.

Ahora, que si quieres aprender, empieza por buscar en google. Hay miles de referencias, videos y foros especializados.

----------


## J.D Origin

Si me podéis decir que os parece esta técnica
Cómo hipnotizar a alguien para hacer que haga cosas graciosas - wikiHow

----------


## Ayy

Sinceramente... alguien que dice "Estar hipnotizado es como estar en un sueño" es que no ha sido hipnotizado nunca...
Asi que no me fiaría mucho la verdad...

----------


## Moñiño

Yo no mezclaria las dos cosas. De hecho no lo hago. si ven magia y despues hipnosis pueden pensar que la segunda tiene tanto truco como la primera. Si haces hipnosis y despues magia pueden tener la duda que lo que ven de la segunda es producto de una sugestion. Es decir, mezclando las dos cosas, creo que no veran ningua de las dos realmente. Salu2.

----------


## Tereso

> Yo no mezclaria las dos cosas. De hecho no lo hago. si ven magia y despues hipnosis pueden pensar que la segunda tiene tanto truco como la primera. Si haces hipnosis y despues magia pueden tener la duda que lo que ven de la segunda es producto de una sugestion. Es decir, mezclando las dos cosas, creo que no veran ningua de las dos realmente. Salu2.



Estoy leyendo actualmente "Magic in theory: An Introduction to the Theoretical and Psychological Elements of Conjuring", de Peter Lamont y Richard Wiseman y dice justamente eso.

Es un excelente apunte que no hay que poner en saco roto.

¡Saludos!

----------


## J.D Origin

Ya he conseguido hacer dos técnicas.

----------


## EnriqueAG

El 80% de los espectadores quizás se queden con esa impresión. Es muy cierto. De allí la importancia al momento de adaptar tu Show.

----------


## pros78

Si estas interesado en el tema yo te recomiendo que hagas el curso que hace Jeff, y luego leer cuanto mas mejor  libros especializados en el tema.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Enrique, yo tampoco creo que sea bueno mezclar en una sesión Magia (aunque sea mentalismo) y Hipnosis, primero por una cuestion artistica "el arte es imitación de algo, lo que hacemos no es real, estamos imitando lo que haria un mago, la hipnosis no "imita" es eso. Por otra parte el pre show es muy importante para la sugestión, que no cuadra con la magia, para que te funcionen inducciones rápidas, el pre-show es fundamental. El PNL sale en su mayor parte de la hipnosis no al revés.

Los cursos de Jeff son geniales, y sus apuntes tb , hya bastante informacion en castellano. Saludos

----------


## Tereso

> Ya he conseguido hacer dos técnicas.


Traducción libre: "me importa un comino lo que dijeron..."

----------


## EnriqueAG

> Enrique, yo tampoco creo que sea bueno mezclar en una sesión Magia (aunque sea mentalismo) y Hipnosis, primero por una cuestion artistica "el arte es imitación de algo, lo que hacemos no es real, estamos imitando lo que haria un mago, la hipnosis no "imita" es eso.


Es un tema muy discutido y que lógicamente tiene sus verdades. El público siempre sabe que el mago intentará engañarles y si a esto se le añade una sesión de Hipnosis como parte del espectáculo, terminarán creyendo que esto tambien forma parte del juego y no se lo tomarán muy en serio.

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Creo que el libro de Jeff te aclarará muchas dudas. Si tienes oportunidad también realiza el taller con él y observa muchos espectáculos de hipnosis, y evidentemente no hace falta que te digamos que estudies mucho.

Hablando exclusivamente de hipnosis, por si te sirve mi experiencia personal, yo he visto varios espectáculos de hipnosis, he realizado el taller de hipnosis con Jeff el año pasado, he sido voluntario en hipnosis y estoy estudiando y leyendo mucho sobre hipnosis, y aún no me he atrevido hacerlo en público. Pero evidentemente es mi experiencia, después cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera...

----------


## Jeff

Magia con hipnosis es totalmente desaconsejado mezclarla y si lo haces, a la larga te pasara facturas y te darás cuenta que anduviste equivocado y no seras valorado como un profesional de la hipnosis teatral sino como un buen mago, cosas que son dos cosas diferente de mi perspectiva y de muchos profesionales de la hipnosis teatral.
Un buen seguro de responsabilidad civil es requerido, aunque actúes en la asociación de  vecino de la esquina, la hipnosis no es un juego, es una arma cargada que debe ser usada en espectáculo con suma responsabilidad y sentido común. Si no te preparas para posibles poblemas, no esperes estar listo para el exito.
Sabias palabras Gandalf, fomentar la seguridad y el buen hacer, esperando alcanzando la madurez para ser un profesional. Enhorabuena por la paciencia y este análisis que llevas a cabo, eres un gran profesional.

Saludos cordiales a todos o como digo, nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

